# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Ravvedimento intrastat incompleto, inesatto

## c@ligo

Esiste il ravvedimento nel caso di incompleta, inesatta compilazione elenco intrastat? La sanzione è da 516 a 1.032. Ma esiste il ravvedimento? 
Ho letto che è previsto il ravvedimento solo nel caso di omesa presentazione (pagando 51,60 entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione iva ....). 
Ma se mi sono dimenticato di inserire un rigo (in un intrastat presentanto nei termini) ci si può ravvedere pagando le 51,60. In tal caso come bisogna procedere ? Devo rispedire l'elenco o inserire il rigo "omesso" in un intrastat successivo indicando il riferimento al periodo corretto?  :Confused:  
Nella fattispecie mi riferisco a intrastat servizi per fatture emesse.

----------


## forstmeier

> Esiste il ravvedimento nel caso di incompleta, inesatta compilazione elenco intrastat? La sanzione è da 516 a 1.032. Ma esiste il ravvedimento? 
> Ho letto che è previsto il ravvedimento solo nel caso di omesa presentazione (pagando 51,60 entro il termine di presentazione della dichiarazione iva ....). 
> Ma se mi sono dimenticato di inserire un rigo (in un intrastat presentanto nei termini) ci si può ravvedere pagando le 51,60. In tal caso come bisogna procedere ? Devo rispedire l'elenco o inserire il rigo "omesso" in un intrastat successivo indicando il riferimento al periodo corretto? :confused: 
> Nella fattispecie mi riferisco a intrastat servizi per fatture emesse.

  Un rigo 'Intrastat' è una dichiarazione fiscale che bisogna PRESENTARE. Quindi, un documento non inserito nei termini NON E' STATO PRESENTATO ! 
Esistono comunque varie possibilità che si differenziano x il tipo di omissione.
Qui posso solo dire, in base alla norma la sanzione si paga.
Dichiarare in ritardo senza pagare la sanzione rimane la decisione di ognuno. Forse potrebbe anche andar bene. 
Per i servizi la situazione è molto più delicata in quanto si richiede i dati di ogni singola fattura e che quindi non possono essere dichiarati con un unico totale a differenza dei beni (semprechè i dati principali siano uguali). 
Altro esempio:
Una partita Iva del committente errata può essere rettificata e se l'errore salta fuori durante un controllo la dogana emette un protocollo con tanto di sanzione chiedendo di rettificare. (dimostrare la buona fede)
Dopo la rettifica (- e +) presentare la rettifica all'ADE insieme al protocollo che verrà annullato. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## c@ligo

> Un rigo 'Intrastat' è una dichiarazione fiscale che bisogna PRESENTARE. Quindi, un documento non inserito nei termini NON E' STATO PRESENTATO ! 
> Esistono comunque varie possibilità che si differenziano x il tipo di omissione.
> Qui posso solo dire, in base alla norma la sanzione si paga.
> Dichiarare in ritardo senza pagare la sanzione rimane la decisione di ognuno. Forse potrebbe anche andar bene. 
> Per i servizi la situazione è molto più delicata in quanto si richiede i dati di ogni singola fattura e che quindi non possono essere dichiarati con un unico totale a differenza dei beni (semprechè i dati principali siano uguali). 
> Altro esempio:
> Una partita Iva del committente errata può essere rettificata e se l'errore salta fuori durante un controllo la dogana emette un protocollo con tanto di sanzione chiedendo di rettificare. (dimostrare la buona fede)
> Dopo la rettifica (- e +) presentare la rettifica all'ADE insieme al protocollo che verrà annullato. 
> saluti, 
> .

  Su internet ho trovato questo: http://www.meminformatica.it/images/...tSanatoria.pdf 
Ma credo che questo riguarda solo la sanatoria gratuita fino al 20 luglio.
A sto punto devo pagare la sanzione per omessa presentazione e spedire un Intrastat compilando la sezione quattro di rettifica aggiungendo con il segno + la riga non indicata.(ma non credo perchè non ho mai indicato quella riga e pertanto non posso rettificarla).
Oppure, sempre pagando la sanzion,e presentare un nuovo intrastat sezione quattro indicando come periodo il primo trimestre e compilando il solo rigo mancante. Oppure ancora rispedire lo stesso intrastat con aggiunta la riga macante (pagando sempre la sanzione).

----------


## forstmeier

> Su internet ho trovato questo: http://www.meminformatica.it/images/...tSanatoria.pdf 
> Ma credo che questo riguarda solo la sanatoria gratuita fino al 20 luglio.
> A sto punto devo pagare la sanzione per omessa presentazione e spedire un Intrastat compilando la sezione quattro di rettifica aggiungendo con il segno + la riga non indicata.(ma non credo perchè non ho mai indicato quella riga e pertanto non posso rettificarla).
> Oppure, sempre pagando la sanzion,e presentare un nuovo intrastat sezione quattro indicando come periodo il primo trimestre e compilando il solo rigo mancante. Oppure ancora rispedire lo stesso intrastat con aggiunta la riga macante (pagando sempre la sanzione).

  per i servizi non esiste la rettifica con + o - !
Non si può rettifica qualcosa che non esiste ! 
ATTENZIONE:
La sanatoria fino al 20.07.2010 NON INCLUDEVA PER NESSUN MOTIVO DICHIARAZIONI NON PRESENTATE !!!!! 
Non dichiarare è una cosa, fare un errore è un altra !  
Nota:
Ho letto il Link di riferimento. Mi pareva strano che non ci fosse la descrizione precisa circa l'omessa presentazione! Infatti è descritta con la massima chiarezza. 
Ogni dichiarazione va PRESENTATA, singola o insieme ad altre, Lei non può presentare un Trimestre o mese, dichiarazioni invece si. Questo concetto è importante. Consegnare o inviare 'presentando' appunto si riferisce solo al fatto fisico. Forse sarebbe meglio usare l'espressione "Consegnato".  
saluti, 
.

----------


## c@ligo

> per i servizi non esiste la rettifica con + o - !
> Non si può rettifica qualcosa che non esiste ! 
> ATTENZIONE:
> La sanatoria fino al 20.07.2010 NON INCLUDEVA PER NESSUN MOTIVO DICHIARAZIONI NON PRESENTATE !!!!! 
> Non dichiarare è una cosa, fare un errore è un altra !  
> Nota:
> Ho letto il Link di riferimento. Mi pareva strano che non ci fosse la descrizione precisa circa l'omessa presentazione! Infatti è descritta con la massima chiarezza. 
> Ogni dichiarazione va PRESENTATA, singola o insieme ad altre, Lei non può presentare un Trimestre o mese, dichiarazioni invece si. Questo concetto è importante. Consegnare o inviare 'presentando' appunto si riferisce solo al fatto fisico. Forse sarebbe meglio usare l'espressione "Consegnato".  
> saluti, 
> .

  ok. non si può ravvedere qualcosa che non c'è. 
ok che la sanatoria non prevedeva le omissioni.  
Quindi nel mio caso è un omissione e pago le 51 euro. Ho tempo di spedire il ravvedimento fino al 30/09/2011.
Ma cosa spedisco?  :Big Grin: 
Di nuovo tutto con il rigo mancante.
Solo il rigo mancante? Dal concetto di dichiarazione sembra di capire che vado a presentare solo il rigo mancante facendo una "nuova" dichiarazione.
e' così? :Confused:

----------


## forstmeier

> ok. non si può ravvedere qualcosa che non c'è. 
> ok che la sanatoria non prevedeva le omissioni.  
> Quindi nel mio caso è un omissione e pago le 51 euro. Ho tempo di spedire il ravvedimento fino al 30/09/2011.
> Ma cosa spedisco? :D
> Di nuovo tutto con il rigo mancante.
> Solo il rigo mancante? Dal concetto di dichiarazione sembra di capire che vado a presentare solo il rigo mancante facendo una "nuova" dichiarazione.
> e' così?:confused:

  Esatto, come descritto nel Link che riporta gli esempi.
Dichiara quello che manca. Trattasi di una dichiarazione fiscale mancante.
Il Frontespizio in alto riporta il periodo in cui deve essere 'inserito'.
Quindi la dichiarazione va compilata come se fossimo nel I Tri oppure nel mese precedente al 06/2010. La datta di emissione è la data attuale.
Quindi risulta tardiva. 
Invii la dichiarazione SUBITO, non aspettare altrimenti è la dogana che potrebbe rilevare il fatto e non Lei !
Può presentare quando vuole, non esiste nessun periodo per tardive o rettifiche !!!  
saluti, 
.

----------


## AMBRA1982

Alla scadenza di aprile dovevo mandare un modello intra trimestrale per le cessioni di servizi e non l'ho mandato poichè la ditta non mi ha fatto avere le fatture in tempo. Ho provveduto all'invio ora nel mese di luglio e ho dovuto pagare come sanzioni per il ritardato invio . 51.65 anno 2010 codice tributo 8911 (sanzioni pecuniarie altre violazioni).
Spero di essere stata di aiuto ciao

----------


## forstmeier

> Esatto, come descritto nel Link che riporta gli esempi.
> Dichiara quello che manca. Trattasi di una dichiarazione fiscale mancante.
> Il Frontespizio in alto riporta il periodo in cui deve essere 'inserito'.
> Quindi la dichiarazione va compilata come se fossimo nel I Tri oppure nel mese precedente al 06/2010. La datta di emissione è la data attuale.
> Quindi risulta tardiva. 
> Invii la dichiarazione SUBITO, non aspettare altrimenti è la dogana che potrebbe rilevare il fatto e non Lei !
> Può presentare quando vuole, non esiste nessun periodo per tardive o rettifiche !!!  
> saluti, 
> .

  Grazie. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## ST2010

Torno sull'argomento: 
intrastat inviato ma omessa indicazione di una fattura. 
Leggevo una risposta del 23.05.2011 dell'"esperto risponde" che afferma che si può integrare senza sanzione, tenendo presente che «la sanzione non si applica se i dati mancanti o inesatti vengono integrati o corretti anche a seguito di richiesta» (articolo 11, comma 4, ultimo periodo del Dlgs 471/97). 
Quasi quasi mi butto...

----------

